# Socializing Humans - Holiday Vent



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

We have a big beautiful german shepherd puppy who brings joy to our lives everyday. This year the only thing I'm not looking forward to is leaving Mac behind when we visit our relatives.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

This week we have house guests from out of town. They told us they loved dogs especially german shepherds. But since they've been here they've made mine and Mac's life ****


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

miserable. Sorry folks I'm having some sort of computer issue


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

My brother's girlfriend is hosting this year-and invited Max! I know what you mean though...


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Mac is our baby..and our house guests are acting like he's a huge pain in the [email protected]@. Last night Mac brushed by my sister-in-law and she asked me to put him in his crate. I told her that he was acting like a normal dog and that if she didn't like it she could go in the crate....before we invited her she told me she was socialized with dogs...not so much


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

why? are they asking you to crate him or something like that? i hear ya though. when i go on vacation is miss my pups and hate having to put em in a kennel. but we need our fun too! haha


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I usually require guest to wear e-collars when they come over for the holidays. When I have had my fill of their BS, I zap them and send them home. LOL


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmm. Well Mac is part of your family and that is his home. Perhaps there is a hotel nearby...


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I told her all about Mac before I offered to let her stay here. I told her he was an 80 lb loveable force. She actually told me she was looking forward to playing with him.

By the way, thanks for the responses....I like all of them..Mac is being good and she's the one who should get shocked, crated or put outside...or a hotel.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sage has to stay home on Thanksgiving  but my mom lives 10-15 minutes away so I won't miss him too much 

Apparently people like food without dog hair in it :rofl:


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> My brother's girlfriend is hosting this year-and invited Max! I know what you mean though...


I love that your brother invited your boy! Thats great. Are you bringing him?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Mac is a permanent resident of the house. They are just guests. If they've got a problem with Mac, they can go sit in the crate.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Mac is a permanent resident of the house. They are just guests. If they've got a problem with Mac, they can go sit in the crate.


That is exactly what I told them last night! And I meant it.

I was so mad.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

sagelfn said:


> Apparently people like food without dog hair in it :rofl:


Food without dog hair in it?? What's that?!!?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Mac gets excited ... but mostly he just likes to give a nudge, get a pet and then go about his business. This lady literally screeched and cowered. I honestly think Mac thought it was a game.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Food without dog hair in it?? What's that?!!?


 
lmao....and my outfit would not be complete without it!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ughhh that's so annoying!! When my husbands family was down last year for our wedding it was such a pain in the butt. I got so mad just like you. My husband and I went to run an errand and we came back to find our dogs locked in the bedroom. I wasn't that mad but then the next day they did it again. I'm sure you could have seen the smoke coming out of my ears. I told him him if they do it again that he's going to have to say something. I also told him that this is our dogs home, not theirs lol. I know it's a little over the top but I would never put someone elses dogs away unless they told me to. I think they weren't use to having dogs in the house since all of their dogs are pure hunting dogs and stay in kennels outside.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

At least Mac's not trying to eat them like my Victor does. He has to be put in a kennel outside because he can't handle guests. Your guests should realize at least he is friendly and loving towards them. My rule is if you don't like animals around you then don't come to our house and don't wear black.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Lesley1905 said:


> Ughhh that's so annoying!! When my husbands family was down last year for our wedding it was such a pain in the butt. I got so mad just like you. My husband and I went to run an errand and we came back to find our dogs locked in the bedroom. I wasn't that mad but then the next day they did it again. I'm sure you could have seen the smoke coming out of my ears. I told him him if they do it again that he's going to have to say something. I also told him that this is our dogs home, not theirs lol. I know it's a little over the top but I would never put someone elses dogs away unless they told me to. I think they weren't use to having dogs in the house since all of their dogs are pure hunting dogs and stay in kennels outside.


Oh my gosh, having a wedding is stressful enough. I cannot imagine having house guests....especially unsocialized humans. I don't think you were "over the top" at all


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It's one thing if he's not good with people. If people actually have something to legitimately be afraid of, i'd completely understand crating. Even if he was jumping all over them and wouldn't stop, i'd understand crating him, but it doesn't sound like he's doing any of that.

You gave your guests warning that you had a dog and they said they had no problem with that. It's not like they just showed up and some dog was in their face without any kind of warning.

You let them know you had a dog and they didn't care. If they now have a problem with that than that's their fault. I care more about my dog than some random house guests so if I were you I would not be crating mac.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> At least Mac's not trying to eat them like my Victor does. He has to be put in a kennel outside because he can't handle guests. Your guests should realize at least he is friendly and loving towards them. My rule is if you don't like animals around you then don't come to our house and don't wear black.


The "don't wear black" thing, I don't quite get  But I totally agree that if you don't like animals...then send a letter


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I just got back from Kentucky, visiting my parents. They acted all disappointed that I didn't bring Hondo - but I know they are afraid that he'll knock them down. They don't have a fenced yard - and Hondo would have had to be kenneled most of the time. It makes it hard on your pup as well as you if you have to walk on eggs the entire time. 

But - the folks are coming down in January and staying for couple of months with my sister and I. It will be much easier with Hondo when we are on our own home turf.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> It's one thing if he's not good with people. If people actually have something to legitimately be afraid of, i'd completely understand crating. Even if he was jumping all over them and wouldn't stop, i'd understand crating him, but it doesn't sound like he's doing any of that.
> 
> You gave your guests warning that you had a dog and they said they had no problem with that. It's not like they just showed up and some dog was in their face without any kind of warning.
> 
> You let them know you had a dog and they didn't care. If they now have a problem with that than that's their fault. I care more about my dog than some random house guests so if I were you I would not be crating mac.


Thanks for saying that. You're 100% right. I agree with what you said...if Mac was acting aggressive and/or jumping all over them I would "protect" my guests by crating him (and blame myself for bad training). But he's simply acting like a normal puppy/dog. They acted so weird the first night that we did put Mac in the crate a few times. Last night I told my husband that I would not do it again.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Mac's Mom said:


> *The "don't wear black" thing, I don't quite get * But I totally agree that if you don't like animals...then send a letter


 
I have cats that get on the couch so if anyone wears black/dark colors they are covered in cat hair. My sister and kids went through their we gotta wear head to toe black so when they would leave it looked like they had a shag carpeting attached to their backsides. I am so glad they are out of that phase.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Your friend is welcome to go stay in a hotel, you aren't holding them captive. Make sure it's clear that there will be no hard feelings, but that's Mac's home - SHE is the outsider. 

I'm fortunate enough to be invited to a friend's house for Thanksgiving dinner where there will be as many (if not more) 4-legged family members as 2-leggers. Well, two 3-leggers also, if a friend brings their two 'special needs' pups. Going to be fun!! :wild:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL We do Thanksgiving at the in-laws 5 minutes away- makes life easy. We do however, take our dogs to visit them at the bay house on the weekends and they are fine with dog hair and drool except in the living room. We play by their rules on their turf, and they know in our house it is all about our rules as well. Just think temporary- they'll be gone soon enough


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Mac's Thanksgiving*

Please try to enjoy The Holiday. 

Just get through it and keep the peace. Mac will survive and hopefully your family will warm up to the slobbering, playful, furball. If not, do things differently next year.

Bottom line: We get too few "next years", Mac gets much fewer.

Have a great Thanksgiving Holiday !!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Doc said:


> I usually require guest to wear e-collars when they come over for the holidays. When I have had my fill of their BS, I zap them and send them home. LOL


:rofl:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i dont blame you for being mad. had a guest over a few weeks back who said they were fine with dogs and there wouldnt be any problems while they were visiting. It was made very clear the dogs were inside dogs and a big part of the family. The second time they asked that we crate the dogs, they got told no but they were welcome to stay in a motel for the duration of their visit. The dogs get kenneled at mealtimes so everyone can eat in peace and the kids cant "share" their dinner.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Doc said:


> I usually require guest to wear e-collars when they come over for the holidays. When I have had my fill of their BS, I zap them and send them home. LOL


LOL, I like it!!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

It's really hard to deal with "non dog" people. They just don't get it. To them, a dog is...well a dog. To us, they are our kids and family. People always tell me when I have kids it will be different, I really don't think it will be lol. My dads wife gets totally grossed out that I let them sleep with me sometimes or I let them lick me and I don't go haul butt and wash it off. Needless to say...some people are just annoying!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Mac's Mom said:


> Mac is our baby..and our house guests are acting like he's a huge pain in the [email protected]@. Last night Mac brushed by my sister-in-law and she asked me to put him in his crate. I told her that he was acting like a normal dog and that if she didn't like it she could go in the crate....before we invited her she told me she was socialized with dogs...not so much


So where are the pics of her in the crate? Heh! Heh!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My family rarely visits at my house because they know that I will not crate my dogs. Everyone has to behave, but my family knows that the dogs mean the world to me. One granddaughter is normally very hyper but she is not allowed to be wild here as it amps the dogs up. No one is allowed to stay with me for any extended time except my eldest grandson because he 'gets' the dogs, especially Nadia!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's hilarious!!!!!!



Doc said:


> I usually require guest to wear e-collars when they come over for the holidays. When I have had my fill of their BS, I zap them and send them home. LOL


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the dog hair really shows on black clothing.



Mac's Mom said:


> The "don't wear black" thing, I don't quite get  But I totally agree that if you don't like animals...then send a letter


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

dog hair really shows up on black clothing. 



Mac's Mom said:


> The "don't wear black" thing, I don't quite get  But I totally agree that if you don't like animals...then send a letter


i love my dog just like you love your dog. my house is my dogs house.
my dog is well trained and highly socialized. if i have people over
and they want the dog put away i do it. what's the big deal?? so my dog is put away for a few hours. everybody isn't a dog person
and i think us dog people should respect that whether we're in our homes
or on the street. my dog isn't hurt or dramatized because he isn't
walking around while company is here. my GF is a massage therapist
and she has clients that come to our house. some the clients don't mind the dog walking around, some perfer him to go his bed when they
enter the house, some of them want him in the massage
room with them, what ever makes the guest comfortable.
being considerate of other people feelings goes a long ways.

if you were in a situation where you were around an animal
that made you uncomfortable for waht ever reason
wouldn't you want that animal contained in some form?



Mac's Mom said:


> Mac is our baby..and our house guests are acting like he's a huge pain in the [email protected]@. Last night Mac brushed by my sister-in-law and she asked me to put him in his crate. I told her that he was acting like a normal dog and that if she didn't like it she could go in the crate....before we invited her she told me she was socialized with dogs...not so much


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Doggie Dad, I hear what you're saying about guests being comfortable in the house etc. And I'm sure a lot of people would agree with you. I know the non-dog people in our lives and we generally don't make a lot of plans with the non-dog people.

In general, we do everything as a family. Most of our friends invite Mac along and we've always invited their dogs too. I honestly would not have offered our home to this couple if I had I known they didn't like dogs. Honestly, my husband took the week off of work and what he was looking forward to most was spending more time with Mac. There was no way I was going to crate Mac for a week. He was being such a good boy.

They must have realized I was pissed because they came back Wednesday night and totally changed their tune. She started petting him and even gave him a hug. Thats all he wanted. He layed on floor while we socialized and randomly approached one of us for a some love.

I thought it was strange that someone could go from screeching to hugging in 24 hours. Maybe all it took was some socializing. So glad I didn't crate him.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

doggiedad said:


> the dog hair really shows on black clothing.


I used to wear a lot of black back in the 90's (surprize). And I sometimes visited my friend who owned 4 outdoor collies that hardly ever got brushed. I loved those collies! And I'd leave covered in collie hair, but I didn't mind.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

My sister-in-law told my husband the reason she was initially afraid of Mac is because she heard police dogs were trained to bite people. 

Turns out all of these months that I've been gushing about Mac she pictured a different type of dog...didn't actually know what a german shepherd was. When she met Mac she thought "police dog" 

Wow...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

People are so stupid that is hilarious glad she realized Mac is a good boy


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

BlackPuppy said:


> I used to wear a lot of black back in the 90's (surprize). And I sometimes visited my friend who owned 4 outdoor collies that hardly ever got brushed. I loved those collies! And I'd leave covered in collie hair, but I didn't mind.


I'm so used to being covered in hair and saliva that I didn't even get it at first LOL


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> People are so stupid that is hilarious glad she realized Mac is a good boy


She must have been talking to other people about Mac because she came back with stories about german shepherds...she told me to keep my face away from Mac because a friend of a friend was malled by a shepherd in her sleep...

She said there is a reason "dogs like that" are used as police dogs. They are mean dogs. My husband and I both said at the same time "they use them because they are smart"


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

My family is dog savvy and so is DH's. They love Zoe though when I was hospitalized his Dad sent his brother to walk and let them out for potties everyday because he respects Zoe does not know him well enough to let him in,lol Zoe loves my MIL and BIL because she is used to them know, but his Dad isn't on her hey I know you side yet. Mac sounds like he is doing an awesome job of sharing his home they are lucky


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

We are getting ready to go to my cousin's house for Thanksgiving. It's about an hour away, which is too far for me to run home and let the dogs out. They are 6 months and 10 months, so I don't like to leave them crated for long periods of time.

Luckily, my wonderful cousin has no problem with me loading up two GSDs and their crates and coming to her house. She had to recently bring her new bull terrier puppy to a friend's Halloween party, so she's been in my shoes.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

so it all worked out. next time they're visiting
i bet it'll be even better because now they know
Mac is a good boy and they'll feel more comfortable
around him or they won't come back when invited. 



Mac's Mom said:


> Doggie Dad, I hear what you're saying about guests being comfortable in the house etc. And I'm sure a lot of people would agree with you. I know the non-dog people in our lives and we generally don't make a lot of plans with the non-dog people.
> 
> In general, we do everything as a family. Most of our friends invite Mac along and we've always invited their dogs too. I honestly would not have offered our home to this couple if I had I known they didn't like dogs. Honestly, my husband took the week off of work and what he was looking forward to most was spending more time with Mac. There was no way I was going to crate Mac for a week. He was being such a good boy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> so it all worked out. next time they're visiting
> i bet it'll be even better because now they know
> Mac is a good boy and they'll feel more comfortable
> around him or they won't come back when invited.


I kinda feel like Mac redeemed all "police dogs" in their eyes. Maybe instead of telling stories about mallings they'll tell stories about kisses 

Happy T-day to all!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My in-laws are coming for dinner in a while and they've never been too crazy about me, but they seem to like the dogs. We've always had females and my FIL has always called them 'him'- now he calls Stosh, our first male puppy ever- 'her'. I think he must do it to annoy me!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

stosh said:


> my in-laws are coming for dinner in a while and they've never been too crazy about me, but they seem to like the dogs. We've always had females and my fil has always called them 'him'- now he calls stosh, our first male puppy ever- 'her'. I think he must do it to annoy me!


lol


----------

